# new xp sp2 home installion lost main drivers .... pls help lady in distress !!



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi hope someone out there can help me , basically i bought a toshiba satelitte S1800-452E ( short model - ps183e-2yv7k-en) which was on xp pro second hand it came from a school with the batch xp licence code which i now find out had been blocked so in my wisdom i thought i know i have a full legal copy of home and i can use the code of my last laptop that just died hence the new purchase. 
Anyhow little did i realise after installing the new system of xp home and allowing it to remove xp pro was that all the original drivers have gone ! after all i am a blonde lol ! anyhow drivers for this model seem to hard to find , i am fairly pc friendly and know my way around , i saw that i had totally lost the vga driver and the mini pci card , i use the toshiba site and found my model under the archive section , some driver are available here but not sure if they up to date , i know have the wirless connection working somehow after a download and the yellow question mark in system has gone since i downloaded a trident driver , but i would like to find the tech breakdown on what my components actually are to make sure i have the latest drivers , the only thing that seems to not be working is the dvd-rom altho it appears installed and runs cd-roms i cannot play any dvd , says no decoder installed , my drive is a toshiba sd-c2502 istalled the device driver i found on toshiba site but still no play dvd, so can anyone give any help either links to tech spec or driver sites but pls tell me also name of file to download as get bit confused when great big lists lol . so far i seem to have fixed the vga, wireless mini pci and monitor altho pc thinks i have 2 monitors now , and also i remember seeing before i installed new copy that my graphics card was something like a cyberblade dont even know if the driver for this is installed or not but no questions marks in system at all now even tho dvd-rom doesnt work.
hope someone can make sense of all this and let me know where to go to fix otherwise gonna have go in a shop with it.
thanks in advance goldblend57


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

goldblend57 said:


> Hi hope someone out there can help me , basically i bought a toshiba satelitte S1800-452E ( short model - ps183e-2yv7k-en) which was on xp pro second hand it came from a school with the batch xp licence code which i now find out had been blocked so in my wisdom i thought i know i have a full legal copy of home and i can use the code of my last laptop that just died hence the new purchase.
> Anyhow little did i realise after installing the new system of xp home and allowing it to remove xp pro was that all the original drivers have gone ! after all i am a blonde lol ! anyhow drivers for this model seem to hard to find , i am fairly pc friendly and know my way around , i saw that i had totally lost the vga driver and the mini pci card , i use the toshiba site and found my model under the archive section , some driver are available here but not sure if they up to date , i know have the wirless connection working somehow after a download and the yellow question mark in system has gone since i downloaded a trident driver , but i would like to find the tech breakdown on what my components actually are to make sure i have the latest drivers , the only thing that seems to not be working is the dvd-rom altho it appears installed and runs cd-roms i cannot play any dvd , says no decoder installed , my drive is a toshiba sd-c2502 istalled the device driver i found on toshiba site but still no play dvd, so can anyone give any help either links to tech spec or driver sites but pls tell me also name of file to download as get bit confused when great big lists lol . so far i seem to have fixed the vga, wireless mini pci and monitor altho pc thinks i have 2 monitors now , and also i remember seeing before i installed new copy that my graphics card was something like a cyberblade dont even know if the driver for this is installed or not but no questions marks in system at all now even tho dvd-rom doesnt work.
> hope someone can make sense of all this and let me know where to go to fix otherwise gonna have go in a shop with it.
> thanks in advance goldblend57


OK, lets start with a program called PC Wizard 2008. The link to that program is in my signature. Go there download the application and install. After it runs click on the "File" in the top menu bar. Next, select "Save as...". When the dialog box comes up select "Hardware", under the "General" tab. In the right hand side make sure that "Format TXT" is selected.

It will then open your "My Documents" Directory. Type in a name, any will do, so long as you can find it again. When that's done? Attach it to your next message here. That will give us a detailed break down of the hardware installed on your computer, and hopefully we can find the drivers you need.

HTH

Bill


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok have installed and here is file 

PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.84
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: Will Boswell
User: Will
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
Report Date: Monday 03 March 2008 at 13:46

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : TOSHIBA Portable PC

> Chipset : ALI M1644 AGP System Controller

> Processor : Intel Celeron @ 1100 MHz

> Physical Memory : 256 MB (1 x 256 SDRAM )

> Video Card : Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XP Ai1

> Hard Disk : TOSHIBA (20 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2502

> Monitor Type : 6 inches

> Monitor Type : Toshiba TOSHIBA Inte - 

> Network Card : Intel Corporation 82550/1/7/8/9 EtherExpress PRO/100(B) Ethernet Adapter

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c

<<< Mainboard >>>

> Manufacturer : TOSHIBA

>> General Information
Product : S1800-452E
Version : PS183E-H1D2P
Serial Number : 42845236G,PS183E-2YV7K-EN,SS183-2YV7KEN+0OL
Unique ID : AE770100-53BC11D6-8083D9D2-42845236
SKU : Unspecified
Family : Unspecified
Start mode : Power Switch

>> OEM Information
OEM #1 : TOSHIBA

> Mainboard : TOSHIBA Portable PC

>> General Information
Manufacturer : TOSHIBA
Product : Portable PC
Version : Version A0
Serial Number : 0000000000
Support MP : No

>> Chassis Information
Manufacturer : TOSHIBA
Type : Notebook
Version : Version 1.0
Serial Number : 00000000
Asset : 0000000000

>> Sensor Information
Hardware Monitoring : Analog Devices ADM1032

>> On-Board Device Information
Device : VIDEO (Video)
Device : ETHERNET (Ethernet)
Device : SOUND (Sound)
Embedded Controller : No

>> Slots Information
Slot PC Card (PCMCIA) : In Use (32-bit) 5.0v, 3.3v, PC Card-16, Cardbus, Modem Ring Resume
Slot PC Card (PCMCIA) : In Use (32-bit) 5.0v, 3.3v, PC Card-16, Cardbus, Modem Ring Resume

>> External Connectors
Parallel ECP : DB25 female
Port : DB-15 female
Serial 16550A Compatible : DB-9 male
Modem : RJ-11
Network : RJ-45
Port : PS/2
Port : Infrared
USB : Access Bus (USB)
USB : Access Bus (USB)
Port : Mini-jack (headphones)

>> System Configuration Options
Option #1 : TOSHIBA

>> EEPROM Information
Type : EEPROM Specific
Address : 0x57

> Bios : TOSHIBA

>> General Information
Manufacturer : TOSHIBA
Version : Version 1.80
Date : 02/20/2002 (mm/dd/yyyy)
Address : 0x0 on 512 KB
Motherboard ID : TOSHIBA
DMI Version : 2.3

>> Characteristics
Flashable : Yes
Socketed : No

>> Functionality
APM : Yes
ACPI : Yes
ESCD : No
PnP : Yes
PCI : Yes
ISA : Yes
AGP : Yes
USB : Yes
PCMCIA : Yes
Smart Battery : No

>> Boot Information
Selectable Boot : Yes
CD-ROM Boot : Yes
PC Card (PCMCIA) Boot : Yes
I20 Boot : No
LS-120 Boot : No
1394 Boot : No
ATAPI ZIP Boot : No
Network Boot : Yes

> Chipset : ALI M1644 AGP System Controller

>> General Information
SouthBridge : ALI M1533 Aladdin IV ISA Bridge

>> Memory Information
ECC Diagnostic : No
Shared Memory (video) : Yes

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
New Capability List : Yes
PCI Support : AGP
PCI Support : Power Management Interface

> Physical Memory : 256 MB SDRAM

>> General Information
TOSHIBA unique (RAS 0, RAS 1) : 256 (Single Bank)
TOSHIBA unique : Empty

>> Information SPD EEPROM (TOSHIBA unique)
Manufacturer : Micron Technology
Part Number : 8LSDT3264HG-133B1 
Serial Number : 3513E9F2
Type : SDRAM PC-133 (133 MHz)
Size : 256 MB (2 rows, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : LVTTL
Manufacture : Week 11 of 2002
Supported Frequencies : 100 MHz, 133 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 5 clocks @100 MHz, 6 clocks @133 MHz

>> Memory Controller Information
Memory Controller : SDRAM
Number of connectors : 2
Max. Module Size : 512 MB
Max. Memory Size : 1024 MB
Supported Speed : Unspecified
Supported Voltages : 3.3v
Error Detection Method : No
Error Correction Capability : None
Current/Supported Interleave : 1-way/1-way

> ISA Bus : Yes

>> Bus Information
Type : ISA
Device : ALI M1533 Aladdin IV ISA Bridge
Revision : 00
Number of ISA Connectors : 0
Frequency : 8 MHz
Multiplier : 1/4x
DMA Speed : 4 MHz
Multiplier : 1/2x

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : Yes
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
New Capability List : Yes
PCI Support : Power Management Interface

> PCI Bus : No

> AGP Bus : Yes

>> Bus Information
Number of AGP connectors : 1

>> AGP Bus
Device : ALI M1644 AGP System Controller
Version : 2.0
AGP enabled : Yes
Mode AGP3 : No
4GB : No
FW Transfer : No
SideBand : Yes - Enabled
Command Queue : 1 (max. 28)
Transfert Rate supported : 4x
Transfert Rate : 4x

>> AGP Bus
Device : CyberBlade XP Ai1
Version : 2.0
AGP enabled : Yes
Mode AGP3 : No
4GB : No
FW Transfer : No
SideBand : Yes - Enabled
Command Queue : 28 (max. 33)
Transfert Rate supported : 4x
Transfert Rate : 4x

>> Bus Information
Device : CyberBlade XP Ai1

> USB Bus : Yes

>> Device Information
Device : ALI M5237 OpenHCI USB Controller
Version : 0.1
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

> SMBus/i2c Bus : Yes

>> General Information
Device : ALI M7101 Power Management Controller
Revision : 0
Frequency : 16 KHz
Address : 0xEF00

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : No
Memory Access : No
Bus Master Capable : No
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
New Capability List : No

> Bus HyperTransport : No

> Bus CardBus : Yes

>> Bus Information
Device : PCI1410 PC Card CardBus Controller
Speed : 33 MHz

> Bus FireWire : No

<<< Processor >>>

> Processor : Intel Celeron

>> General Information
Type : Intel Celeron
Codename : Coppermine-T
Revision : D0
Technology : 0.18µ
CPU ID : 6.8.A
CPU IDEx : 6.8.A
Brand ID : 1
Microcode : MU068A01

>> Instructions
IA-64 Technology : No
Intel64 (EM64T) : No
FPU128 : No
SSE5 : No
SSE4a : No
SSE4.2 : No
SSE4.1 : No
S-SSE3 : No
SSE3 : No
SSE2 : No
SSE : Yes
Extended 3DNow! Technology : No
3DNow! Technology : No
3DNOW Prefetch : No
3DNow! Pro Technology : Yes
AMD MMX Technology : No
MMX Technology : Yes
Cyrix MMX Technology : No
CLF - Cache Line Flush : No
CX8 - CMPXCHG8B : Yes
CX16 - CMPXCHG16B : No
CMOV - Conditionnal Move Inst. : Yes
MON - Monitor/Mwait : No
POPCNT : No
RDTSCP : No
SEP - Fast System Call : Yes

>> Miscellaneous
XD - No-execute Page : No
VT - Vanderpool Technology : No
TXT - Trusted Execution Technology : No
SVM - Secure Virtual Machine : No
FPU - Co-processor Built-in : Yes
FXSR - Fast Float Save & Restore : Yes
xTPR - Send Task Priority : No
DAZ - Denormals Are Zero : No
FFXSR : No
LAHFSAHF : No
CMPLEGACY : No
ALTMOVCR8 : No
ExtApicSpace : No
3DNow! Technology : No
PBE - Pend. Brk. EN. : No
LAHF - LAHF/SAHF Inst. : No
ABM : No
MASSE - Misaligned SSE : No
OSVW - OS Visible Workaround : No
IBS : No
P1GB - 1GB Page Size : No
SKINIT, STGI, DEV : No
WDT - Watchdog Timer : No

>> Features
VME - Virtual Mode Ext. : Yes
DE - Debugging Extension : Yes
PSE - Page Size Extension : Yes
TSC - Time Stamp Counter : Yes
MSR - Model Specific Registers : Yes
PAE - Physical Address Extension : Yes
MCE - Machine Check Exception : Yes
APIC - Local APIC Built-in : No
MTRR - Memory Type Range Reg. : Yes
PGE - Page Global Enable : Yes
MCA - Machine Check Architecture : Yes
PAT - Page Attribute Table : Yes
PSE36 - 36-bit Page Size Extension : Yes
PSN - Unique Serial Number : No
DS - Debug Trace & EMON Store : No
SS - Self Snoop : No
ACPI - Software Clock Control : No
TM - Thermal Monitor : No
TM2 - Thermal Monitor 2 : No
EST - Enhanced SpeedStep Technology : No
HTT - Hyper-Threading : No
SBF - Signal Break on FERR : No
DSCPL - CPL qualified Debug Store : No
CID - Context ID : No
LT - LaGrande Technology : No
PDCM : No
DCA - Direct Cache Access : No
EPS - Enhanced PowerSaver : No

>> Advanced Settings
In Order Queue Depth : 8
Low Power Mode : Yes
L2 Cache Range : 64 GB
L2 Cache Latency : 2 clock(s)

>> Architectural Performance Monitoring Information
Version ID : 1
Nb. Counter / Logical CPU : 1
Width : 2

>> Mainboard Upgradeability
Socket/Slot : 370-PIN PGA ZIF SOCKET
Upgrade interface : ZIF Socket
Supported Speed : 1100 MHz (or more)
Supported Voltage : 1.8V

> Frequency : 1100 MHz

>> General Information
Real Frequency : 1095.54 MHz
Multiplier : 11x
Multiplier Locked : Yes

>> Front Side Bus Information
Bus Speed : 99.6 MHz
FSB Frequency : 99.6 MHz

>> Initial Frequencies
Frequency : 1100 MHz
Bus Speed : 100.00 MHz

>> Control Clock Frequency
Type : None

>> Thermal Information
Thermal control TM1 : No
Thermal control TM2 : No
Thermal Control Circuit : No
Digital Thermal Sensor : No
Clock Modulation (ODCM) Enabled : No

>> Processor Performance Information
Throttle Mode AC : Adaptive
Throttle Mode DC : Adaptive
Current Configuration : Adaptive
Throttle : 1095 MHz
CPU Throttle Temperature : 85°C
CPU Shutdown Temperature : 86°C

> Support : Socket 370 FC-PGA

> Cache L1 : 32 KB

>> General Information
Write Mode : Write-Back
Speed : 1 ns
Place : Internal
Correct : Single-bit ECC

>> Cache Information
Data Cache : 16 KB (4-way, 32 bytes line size)
Code Cache : 16 KB (4-way, 32 bytes line size)

> Cache L2 : 128 KB

>> General Information
Write Mode : Write-Back
Speed : 1 ns
Place : Internal
Correct : Single-bit ECC

>> Cache Information
Associativity : 4-way
Line Size : 32 bytes
Prefetch Logic : No

> FPU Coprocessor : Present

>> General Information
Integrated : Yes
Model : Compatible Intel

> Processor activity : : 0%

<<< Video >>>

> Number of monitor : 1

>> Monitor Information #1
Monitor : Generic Television
Linked on : Trident Video Accelerator CyberBlade-XP (Toshiba)
Resolution : 1024x768
Working desktop : 1024x738
Main monitor : Yes

> Monitor Type : Generic Television
Product ID : PNP09FE
Serial Number : 00000000
Manufacture : 1990
Video Input Type : Digital in 0.7/0.3v
Max. Horiz./Vert. Size : 12 cm / 9 cm
Monitor Size : 6 inches (estimated)
Aspect Ratio : 16:10
Gamma Factor : 1
DPMS Active-Off : No
DPMS Suspend : No
DPMS Standby : No
EDID version : 10.0 

>> Features
Maximum Resolution : 768 x 0

> Video Card : Trident Video Accelerator CyberBlade-XP (Toshiba)

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Trident Microsystems (Toshiba America Information Systems)
Model : Trident Video Accelerator CyberBlade-XP (Toshiba)
Bus Type : AGP
Total Memory : 16 MB
Texture Memory : 28 MB
Processor : Trident CyberBlade XP-N2 
Converter : Integrated RAMDAC
Refresh Rate (min/max) : 60/60 Hz

>> GPU Information
Number of GPU : 1
Memory Frequency GPU

>> Video Bios Information
Date : 08/31/20
ID : KTT 7.1 (12.17)
Driver : 5.1.2001.0

>> General Features
Width : 330 mm
Height : 240 mm
Pixel per inch : 96x96 dpi
bits per pixel : 32
Colour Bits/Planes : 1
Brushes : 4294967295
Pens : 4294967295
Markers : 0
Device Fonts : 0
Device Colours : 4294967295
Clip Output to Rectangle : Yes
Hardware Acceleration : Yes

>> Raster Capabilities
Banding : No
Transfer Bitmaps : Yes
Bitmap >64 KB : Yes
Fonts larger than 64 K : Yes
DIBs : Yes
DIBTODEV : Yes
Flood Fills : Yes
Scaling : No
StretchBlt : Yes
StretchDIB : Yes

>> Curves Capabilities
Chord Arcs : Yes
Circles : Yes
Elipses : Yes
Interiors : Yes
Pie Wedges : Yes
Rounded Rectangles : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Lines Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Markers : Yes
Polylines : Yes
Polymarkers : Yes
Styled : Yes
Wide : Yes
Wide, Styled : Yes

>> Polygonal Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Alternate Fill Polygons : Yes
Winding Fill Polygons : Yes
Rectangles : Yes
Scan Lines : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
 Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Text Capabilities
Stroke Precision : Yes
Stroke Clip Precision : Yes
90° Character Rotation : No
Any Angle Character Rotation : No
Independent X-Y Scaling : No
Double Weighted Characters : No
Italic : No
Underline : Yes
Strikeout : Yes
Raster Fonts : Yes
Vector Fonts : Yes

>> Color Management Capabilities
CMYK : No
Gamma Ramp : Yes
ICM Device : No

> Current Display : 1024x768 pixels at 60 Hz in True Colors (32-bit)

>> General Information
Depth : 32-bit/pixel
Refresh Rate : 60 Hz
Birghtness : 75%

>> Supported Resolutions
640 x 480 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
320 x 200 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
320 x 240 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
512 x 384 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
640 x 400 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
720 x 480 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
720 x 576 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
800 x 600 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
320 x 200 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
320 x 240 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
512 x 384 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
640 x 400 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
640 x 480 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
720 x 480 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
720 x 576 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
800 x 600 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
320 x 200 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
320 x 240 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
512 x 384 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
640 x 400 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
640 x 480 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
720 x 480 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
720 x 576 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
800 x 600 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
640 x 480 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
320 x 200 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
320 x 240 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
512 x 384 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
640 x 400 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
720 x 480 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
720 x 576 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
800 x 600 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
320 x 200 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
320 x 240 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
512 x 384 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
640 x 400 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
640 x 480 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
720 x 480 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
720 x 576 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
800 x 600 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
320 x 200 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
320 x 240 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
512 x 384 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
640 x 400 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
640 x 480 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
720 x 480 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
720 x 576 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
800 x 600 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz

>> ICM Information
Profil : sRGB Color Space Profile.icm
Copyright : LinoColorCMM © by Heidelberger Druckmaschinen AG
Version supported : Windows 5
Compatibility : Windows 4
ICC Signature : Win 

> OpenGL : Yes

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 1.1.0
Renderer : GDI Generic
Acceleration : No, Software

> GDI Plus : Yes

>> GDI+ Image Decoders
Format BMP (1.0) : *.BMP;*.DIB;*.RLE
Format JPEG (1.0) : *.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE;*.JFIF
Format GIF (1.0) : *.GIF
Format EMF (1.0) : *.EMF
Format WMF (1.0) : *.WMF
Format TIFF (1.0) : *.TIF;*.TIFF
Format PNG (1.0) : *.PNG
Format ICO (1.0) : *.ICO

>> GDI+ Image Encoders
Format BMP (1.0) : *.BMP;*.DIB;*.RLE
Format JPEG (1.0) : *.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE;*.JFIF
Format GIF (1.0) : *.GIF
Format TIFF (1.0) : *.TIF;*.TIFF
Format PNG (1.0) : *.PNG

<<< IO Ports >>>

> Port installed : ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

>> General Information
Type : Parallel
Input/Output Range : 0x0378
Mode ECP : No

>> Device Information
Printer : Macromedia FlashPaper

> Port installed : Communications Port (COM1)

>> General Information
Type : Serial
Input/Output Range : 0x03F8
Interrupt (IRQ) : 04

>> Port Properties
Packet version : 2
Packet Size : 64 bytes
Current/Max Receive Buffer : 4096/0 bytes
Current/Max Transmit Buffer : 0/0 bytes
Speed : Programmable
Type : RS232

>> Features
DTRDSR : Yes
RTSCTS : Yes
RLSD : Yes
PARITY_CHECK : Yes
XONXOFF : Yes
SETXCHAR : Yes
TOTALTIMEOUTS : Yes
INTTIMEOUTS : Yes
SPECIALCHARS : No
16BITMODE : No

>> TimeOut Features
ReadIntervalTimeout : 0 ms
ReadTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
ReadTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms
WriteTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
WriteTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms

>> Default Port Configuration
Speed : 1200 bps
Data Bits : 7
Stop Bit(s) : 1
Parity : None
Binary Transmission : Unspecified
CTS output flow control : No
DSR output flow control : No
DTR flow control : Enabled
RTS flow control : Enabled
DSR sensitivity : No
XOFF continue transmission : No
XON/XOFF output flow control : No
XON/XOFF input flow control : No
Error Replacement : No
Null Stripping : No
Abort on Errors : No

> Port installed : ALi PCI to USB Open Host Controller

>> General Information
Type : Universal Serial Bus (USB)

<<< Drives >>>

> Number of Disk Controller : 1

>> General Information
Disk Controller : Acer Labs Incorporated (ALi/ULi) ALI M5229 EIDE Controller

>> Drive Controller Features
Mode : IDE
AHCI : No

> Number of Hard Disk : 1

>> General Information
SMART : Version 1.1

>> Informations Hard Disk TOSHIBA MK2018GAP
IDE Channel : #1 - Master Drive
Model : TOSHIBA MK2018GAP
Serial Number : 42B74792T
Revision : M1.42 A
Serial ATA : No
Support : ATA/ATAPI-5
Size : 20 GB
ECC Size : 46
Multiple Sector : 16
IORDY : Yes
LBA Mode : Yes
DMA Mode : Yes
NCQ Mode : No
SCT Mode : No
DCO Mode : Yes
NV Cache : No
TCQ Mode : No
CFA Power Mode : No
SETMAX : Yes - Disabled
Multiword DMA Mode : 2
PIO Mode : PIO 4
UDMA Mode max. : 5 (ATA-100)
UDMA Mode Enabled : 4 (ATA-66)
SMART : Yes - Enabled
SMART Self-Test : Yes
AAM : No
Write Cache : Yes
Streaming Mode : No
Power Management : Yes
APM Mode : Yes - Enabled
APM Level : 128
PUIS Mode : No
Security Mode : No
Trusted Computing : No
48-bit Address : No
Cylinders : 16383
Heads : 16
Sectors per Track : 63

>> SMART Information Disk TOSHIBA MK2018GAP
Health : 99% (estimated)
Performance : 99% (estimated)
Threshold Exceeding : No

Raw Read Error Rate (01) : 00000	(Threshold : 050 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Throughput Performance (02) : 00000	(Threshold : 050 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Spin Up Time (03) : 0038F	(Threshold : 001 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Start/Stop Count (04) : 00602	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Reallocated Sector Count (05) : 00000	(Threshold : 050 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Seek Error Rate (07) : 00000	(Threshold : 050 - Worst : 099 - Max : 100)
Seek Time Performance (08) : 00000	(Threshold : 050 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Power On Hours Count (09) : 00415	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 098 - Max : 098)
Spin Retry Count (0A) : 00000	(Threshold : 030 - Worst : 100 - Max : 130)
Power Cycle Count (0C) : 004A8	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Power-Off Retract Count (C0) : 00094	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Load/Unload Cycle Count (C1) : 06DE5	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 098 - Max : 098)
Reallocation Event Count (C4) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Current Pending Sector Count (C5) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count (C6) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate (C7) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 200 - Max : 200)
Disk Shift (DC) : 000C0	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Loaded Hours (DE) : 00179	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Load Retry Count (DF) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Load Friction (E0) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Load-In Time (E2) : 0015E	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Head Flying Hours (F0) : 00003	(Threshold : 001 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)

>> Partitions
Hard Disk #1 : Partition #1 (18 GB)

> Number of CD-ROM Drive : 1

>> Informations CD-Rom TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2502
IDE Channel : #2 - Master Drive
Manufacturer : TOSHIBA 
Model : TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2502
Serial Number : 0200005054
Revision : 1313
Serial ATA : No
Support : ATA/ATAPI-5
Cache : 128 KB
IORDY : Yes
LBA Mode : Yes
DMA Mode : Yes
NCQ Mode : No
SCT Mode : No
DCO Mode : No
NV Cache : No
TCQ Mode : No
CFA Power Mode : No
SETMAX : No
Multiword DMA Mode : 2
PIO Mode : PIO 4
UDMA Mode max. : 2 (ATA-33)
UDMA Mode Enabled : 2 (ATA-33)
SMART : No
SMART Self-Test : No
AAM : No
Write Cache : No

CD-R Read : Yes
CD-RW Reading : Yes
DVD-Rom Reading : Yes
DVD-RAM Reading : No
DVD-R Reading : Yes
DVD-RW Reading : Yes
DVD+R Reading : No
DVD+RW Reading : No
DVD+R DL Reading : No
DVD BD Reading : No
DVD BD-RE Reading : No
DVD BD-R Reading : No
DVD BD-Rom Reading : No
DVD HD Reading : No

CD-R Writing : No
CD-RW Writing : No
DVD-RAM Writing : No
DVD-R Writing : No
DVD+R Writing : No
DVD-RW Writing : No
DVD+RW Writing : No
DVD+R DL Writing : No
DVD BD Writing : No
DVD BD-RE Writing : No
DVD BD-R Wrting : No
DVD HD Writing : No
DVD HD-RW Writing : No

SMART : No
DVD CSS : Yes
DVD CPRM : No
AACS : No
VCPS : No
Mount Rainier (MRW) : No
Buffer Underrun : No
JustLink : No
LabelFlash : No
LightScribe : No
LightScribe Drive Speed : No
SolidBurn : No

Method 2 : Yes
CD-Audio Support : Yes
MultiSession or Photo-CD : Yes
Side Change Capable : No

Reading CD-Rom : 24x (4234 KB/s)
Reading DVD-Rom : 8x

Region Code : Installed
Region : 0
User Changes : 4
Vendor Changes : 4
RPC Phase II : Yes

> Drives Letters : A:\ C:\ D:\

>> General Information
Boot Drive : :\

>> Disk #0, Partition #0
Bootable : Unspecified
Active : Unspecified
Primary : Unspecified
Type : Installable File System
Number of Blocks : 39 070 017
Block Size : 512 bytes
Size : 20 003 848 704 bytes
Offset : 32 256 bytes

> Drive C: (Hard Disk) : 10 GB available on 20 GB

>> General Information
Disk Type : Hard Disk
Peripheral Type : ATA
Model : TOSHIBA MK2018GAP 
Free Space : 51%

>> Drive Information
Volume Name : Unspecified
Serial Number : 7482-A6EE
Files Name : 255
File Management : NTFS
Volume is Compressed : No
Case Sensitive Search : Yes
Preserves Filename Case : Yes
Unicode Filenames : Yes
Access Control List : Yes
Named Streams : Yes
Object Identifiers : Yes
Reparse Points : Yes
Sparse Files : Yes
User Disk Quotas : Yes
Individual File Compression : Yes
Encryption : No
Share : No

>> Logical Features
Sectors per Cluster : 1
Bytes per Sector : 512
Cluster size : 0 KB
Free Clusters : 20050233
Total Clusters : 39070016

>> Physical Features
Cylinders : 2432
Heads : 255
Sectors per Track : 63
Bytes per Sector : 512

> Drive D: (DVD-Rom) : 0 KB available on 0 KB

>> General Information
Disk Type : CD-Rom Data
Peripheral Type : ATAPI
Model : TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2502 
Recordable : No

<<< Printers >>>

> Default Printer : Send To OneNote 2007

>> General Information
Printer : Send To OneNote 2007

>> Current Configuration
Version : 4.00
Format : A4, 210x297 mm
Orientation : Portrait
Quality : 300 dpi
Color printing : Yes
TTF Download : No
Number of copies : 1
Hatching : Specifical
Paper Type : Specifical
ICM Method : Specifical

> Printer installed : Send To OneNote 2007

>> General Information
Port : Send To Microsoft OneNote Port:
Print Processor : OneNotePrint2007
Data : RAW
Priority : 1/99
Printing Mode : Spooler
Connection : Local
Bidirectionnal Mode : No
Shared Printer : No
Jobs in progress : 0
Color printing : Yes

>> Loader Information
Loader : Default tray

>> Format Information
Format : Letter
Format : Tabloid
Format : Legal
Format : A3
Format : A4
Format : A5
Format : B4 (JIS)
Format : B5 (JIS)
Format : Japanese Postcard
Format : Custom Size

>> Resolution Information
Resolution : 100 x 100 dpi
Resolution : 200 x 200 dpi
Resolution : 300 x 300 dpi

>> General Features
Width : 210 mm
Height : 297 mm
Pixel per inch : 300x300 dpi
bits per pixel : 24
Colour Bits/Planes : 1
Brushes : 4294967295
Pens : 4294967295
Markers : 0
Device Fonts : 0
Device Colours : 4294967295
Clip Output to Rectangle : Yes

>> Physical Capabilities
Physical Offset X : 0
Physical Offset Y : 0
Physical Width : 2480
Physical Height : 3508

>> Raster Capabilities
Banding : No
Transfer Bitmaps : Yes
Bitmap >64 KB : Yes
Fonts larger than 64 K : Yes
DIBs : Yes
DIBTODEV : Yes
Flood Fills : No
Scaling : No
StretchBlt : Yes
StretchDIB : Yes

>> Curves Capabilities
Chord Arcs : Yes
Circles : Yes
Elipses : Yes
Interiors : Yes
Pie Wedges : Yes
Rounded Rectangles : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Lines Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Markers : Yes
Polylines : Yes
Polymarkers : Yes
Styled : Yes
Wide : Yes
Wide, Styled : Yes

>> Polygonal Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Alternate Fill Polygons : Yes
Winding Fill Polygons : Yes
Rectangles : Yes
Scan Lines : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Text Capabilities
Stroke Precision : Yes
Stroke Clip Precision : Yes
90° Character Rotation : No
Any Angle Character Rotation : No
Independent X-Y Scaling : No
Double Weighted Characters : No
Italic : No
Underline : Yes
Strikeout : Yes
Raster Fonts : No
Vector Fonts : Yes

>> Color Management Capabilities
CMYK : No
Gamma Ramp : No
ICM Device : No

> Printer installed : Macromedia FlashPaper

>> General Information
Port : LPT1:
Print Processor : WinPrint
Data : RAW
Priority : 1/99
Printing Mode : Direct
Connection : Local
Bidirectionnal Mode : No
Shared Printer : No
Jobs in progress : 0
Color printing : Yes

>> Loader Information
Loader : Electronic Media

>> Format Information
Format : Letter 8.5 x 11 inch
Format : Tabloid 11 x 17 inch
Format : Ledger 17 x 11 inch
Format : Legal 8.5 x 14 inch
Format : Executive 7.25 x 10.5 inch
Format : A3 297 x 420 mm
Format : A4 210 x 297 mm
Format : A5 148 x 210 mm
Format : B4 250 x 354 mm
Format : B5 182 x 257 mm
Format : User Defined Size 101.6 x 152.4 mm

>> Resolution Information
Resolution : 300 x 300 dpi

> Universal Driver : Not Installed

> Spooler : 0 jobs in queue

<<< Devices >>>

> Type of mouse : PS/2 Compatible Mouse

>> General Information
Device : Built-in
Type : Touch Pad
Interface : PS/2
Buttons number : 2

>> Settings
Wheel : No
Buttons reversed. : No
Cursor : 32x32 pixels

>> Features
Double-click speed : 500 ms
TRAILS : No
SONAR : Yes
VANISH : No
SHADOW : No
X/Y Threshold : 6/1
PEN Windows : No

>> Accessibility
Function Activated : No

> Type of keyboard : Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard

>> General Information
Type of keyboard : 4
Keyboard Sub-type : 0
Function keys : 12

>> Features
Delay : Medium
Frequency : 31
User Preference : No
Underligned menu shortcut : No
OEM Code Page : 850
ANSI Code Page : 1252
ID : 00000809
Layout Type : 1
MAJ Key Enabled : No
NUM Key Enabled : No

>> Filter Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

>> Sticky Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

>> Toggle Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

> Joystick : None

> HID Devices : No

> Modem : Toshiba Soft Modem AMR

>> General Information
Model : Toshiba Soft Modem AMR
Manufacturer : Toshiba
Connected : COM3
RAS Connection : No

>> Port Properties
Packet version : 2
Packet Size : 64 bytes
Current/Max Receive Buffer : 4096/0 bytes
Current/Max Transmit Buffer : 0/0 bytes
Speed : Programmable
Type : RS232

>> Features
DTRDSR : Yes
RTSCTS : Yes
RLSD : Yes
PARITY_CHECK : Yes
XONXOFF : Yes
SETXCHAR : Yes
TOTALTIMEOUTS : Yes
INTTIMEOUTS : Yes
SPECIALCHARS : No
16BITMODE : No

>> TimeOut Features
ReadIntervalTimeout : 0 ms
ReadTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
ReadTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms
WriteTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
WriteTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms

>> Default Port Configuration
Speed : 1200 bps
Data Bits : 7
Stop Bit(s) : 1
Parity : Odd
Binary Transmission : Unspecified
CTS output flow control : No
DSR output flow control : No
DTR flow control : Enabled
RTS flow control : Enabled
DSR sensitivity : No
XOFF continue transmission : No
XON/XOFF output flow control : No
XON/XOFF input flow control : No
Error Replacement : No
Null Stripping : No
Abort on Errors : No

>> Call configuration
Wait for dialling tone before calling : Yes
Cancel if the call does not succeed : Yes ( in 60 s.)

>> Specific Information
ATI Command0 : TOSHIBA V.90 Data+Fax Software Modem Version 3.1.92.1
ATI Command3 : TOSHIBA V.90 Data+Fax Software Modem Version 3.1.92.1
ATI Command4 : Built on 07/18/2001 13:02:41
ATI Command5 : 3.1.92.1, AMR ALi MB, AC97 ID:SIL REV:0x27, 0E
ATI Command7 : AMR ALi MB
ATI Command8 : AC97 ID:SIL REV:0x27
ATI Command9 : United Kingdom
AT+GMM : MMH.324 video-ready rev. 1.0

> SCSI Host #0 : 1 Device(s)

>> Device Information #0
Type : Drive
Specification : ATA/ATAPI
Manufacturer : TOSHIBA
Name : MK2018GAP
Revision : M1.4
Transfert : 8-bit
Bus : 8-bit
Multi-Port : No
Normal ACA : No
Connected : Yes
Address : 0:0:0

> SCSI Host #1 : 1 Device(s)

>> Device Information #0
Type : CD-Rom
Specification : ATA/ATAPI
Manufacturer : TOSHIBA
Name : DVD-ROM SD-C2502
Revision : 1313
Transfert : 8-bit
Bus : 8-bit
Multi-Port : No
Normal ACA : Yes
Connected : Yes
Address : 1:0:0

> PC Card (PCMCIA) : Texas Instruments PCI-1410 CardBus Controller

>> General Information

> PC Card (PCMCIA) : Toshiba ToPIC100 CardBus Controller

>> General Information

> PC Card (PCMCIA) : Toshiba ToPIC100 CardBus Controller

>> General Information

> Infrared Device : SMC IrCC - Fast Infrared Port

>> General Information
Manufacturer : SMC

> Disque : TOSHIBA MK2018GAP

<<< Multimedia >>>

> Device Audio : ALI M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Toshiba America Information Systems

> Audio Playback : ALi Audio Wave

>> General Information
Reproduction : ALi Audio Wave
Version : 5.10
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 100

>> Device Capabilities
Channels : Stereo
Balance Control : Yes
Pitch Control : No
PlayBack Rate Control : No
Synchrone operations : No
Volume Control : Yes

>> Reproduction
11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

> Audio Playback : Microsoft Sound Mapper

>> General Information
Reproduction : Microsoft Sound Mapper
Version : 5.0
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 2

>> Device Capabilities
Channels : Stereo
Balance Control : Yes
Pitch Control : No
PlayBack Rate Control : No
Synchrone operations : No
Volume Control : Yes

>> Reproduction
11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

> Audio Recording : ALi Audio Wave

>> General Information
Reproduction : ALi Audio Wave
Version : 5.10
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 101

>> Device Capabilities
Channels : Stereo
Balance Control : Yes
Pitch Control : No
PlayBack Rate Control : No
Synchrone operations : No
Volume Control : No

>> Record
11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

> MIDI Output : Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth

>> General Information
MIDI Output : Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 5.10

>> Specific Information
Voices : 48
Notes : 48
Channels : 16
Peripheral Type : Software Synthetizer

>> Device Capabilities
Balance Control : Yes
Cache Control : No
Buffer management : No
Volume Control : Yes

> MIDI Output : Microsoft MIDI Mapper

>> General Information
MIDI Output : Microsoft MIDI Mapper
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 5.0

>> Specific Information
Voices : 0
Notes : 0
Channels : 16
Peripheral Type : Microsoft MIDI Mapper

>> Device Capabilities
Balance Control : Yes
Cache Control : No
Buffer management : Yes
Volume Control : Yes

> Mixer Device : ALi Audio Wave

>> General Information
WAVE Output : ALi Audio Wave
Version : 5.10
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 104
Lignes disponibles : 2

>> Configuration
Master Volume : Enabled - Source : Haut-parleurs
Recording Control : Enabled - Source : Audio input
Wave : associated withALi Audio Wave
MIDI : associated withMicrosoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
3D Depth : associated withALi Audio Wave
Line : associated withALi Audio Wave
Microphone : associated withALi Audio Wave
CD Audio : associated withALi Audio Wave
Aux : associated withALi Audio Wave
PC Beep : associated withALi Audio Wave
Video : associated with
Phone : associated with
PCM Out : associated withALi Audio Wave

> Device multimedia : AVIVideo

>> General Information
Device Fullname : AVIVideo
Device Alias : AVIVideo
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : Video for Windows
Version : 1.1

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : Yes
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes

> Device multimedia : CDAudio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : CDAudio
Device Alias : CDAudio
Peripheral Type : cdaudio

>> Device Information
Name : CD Audio

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : Yes
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : No

> Device multimedia : Sequencer

>> General Information
Device Fullname : Sequencer
Device Alias : Sequencer
Peripheral Type : sequencer

>> Device Information
Name : MIDI Sequencer

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : Yes

> Device multimedia : WaveAudio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : WaveAudio
Device Alias : WaveAudio
Peripheral Type : waveaudio

>> Device Information
Name : Sound

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : Yes
CommandSAVE : Yes
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : Yes

> Device multimedia : MPEGVideo

>> General Information
Device Fullname : MPEGVideo
Device Alias : MPEGVideo
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : DirectShow
Version : 6.04.2600.0

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : No
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes
CommandWINDOWS : Yes

> Audio Compression : Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft IMA ADPCM
Description : Compresses and decompresses IMA ADPCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft ADPCM CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : MS-ADPCM
Description : Compresses and decompresses Microsoft ADPCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft CCITT G.711
Description : Compresses and decompresses CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (c) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft GSM 6.10
Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data conforming to the ETSI-GSM (European Telecommunications Standards Institute-Groupe Special Mobile) recommendation 6.10.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 1.0
Short Name : TrueSpeech(TM)
Description : Compresses and decompresses DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 DSP Group, Inc.
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 1.2
Short Name : Microsoft G.723.1
Description : Compresses and decompresses G.723.1 audio data.
Copyright : Copyright © 1996 Intel Corporation and Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Windows Media Audio

>> General Information
Version : 4.2
Short Name : WM-AUDIO
Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation, 1999 - 2001
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec

>> General Information
Version : 3.2
Short Name : ACELP.net
Description : ACELP.net audio encoder/decoder. For licensing please access HTTP: //www.sipro.com
Copyright : Copyright © 1995-99 Sipro Lab Telecom Inc., Montreal
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced)

>> General Information
Version : 1.9
Short Name : MPEG Layer-3 Codec 
Description : bitrates up to 56kBit/s, mono and stereo codec (advanced)
Copyright : Copyright © 1996-1999 Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Messenger Audio Codec

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Messenger Audio Codec
Description : Messenger Audio Codec
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1997 - 2006 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft PCM Converter

>> General Information
Version : 5.0
Short Name : MS-PCM
Description : Converts frequency and bits per sample of PCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

<<< Network >>>

> Network : Yes

>> General Information
Connection Type : LAN
User : Will
Computer Name : WILLZ
WorkGroup : MSHOME

>> Net parameters
Host : willz
Domain : home
NodeType : Unspecified
IP Routing : No
DNS NetBios : No
WINS Proxy : No
DNS servers : 192.168.1.254

>> Adaptor Information #1
Description : Intel 8255x-based PCI Ethernet Adapter (10/100) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Type : Ethernet
MAC Address : 00-00-39-2C-78-DC
DHCP : Yes
WINS : No
DHCP server : 255.255.255.255
Speed : 10 000 000 bps
MTU : 1500 bytes
Connected : No

>> Adaptor Information #2
Description : Toshiba Wireless LAN Mini PCI Card - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Type : Ethernet
MAC Address : 00-02-2D-45-71-CF
IP Address : 192.168.1.67
Sub net masks : 255.255.255.0
Gateway : 192.168.1.254
DHCP : Yes
WINS : No
DHCP server : 192.168.1.254
Speed : 11 000 000 bps
MTU : 1500 bytes
Connected : Yes

>> User Accounts
Administrator : Built-in account for administering the computer/domain
Guest : Built-in account for guest access to the computer/domain
HelpAssistant : Account for Providing Remote Assistance
SUPPORT_388945a0 : This is a vendor's account for the Help and Support Service
Will

>> Domain(s)
Domain : MSHOME

> RAS Connection : No

> Passport.Net : No

> Winsock32 : v2.02

>> General Information
Description : WinSock 2.0
Supported version : 2.02
Status : Running
Sockets max. : 32767

>> Host
Official name : willz
IP Address : 192.168.1.67
Sub net masks : 255.255.255.0

> Network Connection : Local Area Connection

>> Connection Information
Device : Intel 8255x-based PCI Ethernet Adapter (10/100)
LAN : Yes
RAS : No
Share to LAN : No
Share to WAN : Yes
Firewall enabled : Yes
Shared Connection : No
Default connection : No

> Network Connection : Wireless Network Connection

>> Connection Information
Device : Toshiba Wireless LAN Mini PCI Card
LAN : Yes
RAS : No
Share to LAN : No
Share to WAN : Yes
Firewall enabled : Yes
Shared Connection : No
Default connection : No

> Network Card : Intel 8255x-based PCI Ethernet Adapter (10/100)

>> General Information
Speed : 10 Mbp/s
MAC Address : 00-00-39-2C-78-DC
Encryption : WEP Disabled
Authentification : Open
Connected : No

> Network Card : Toshiba Wireless LAN Mini PCI Card

>> General Information
Type : Wireless LAN
Speed : 11 Mbp/s
IEEE : 802.11b
MAC Address : 00-02-2D-45-71-CF
Encryption : WEP Disabled
Authentification : Shared
Connected : Yes
Provider : BTHomeHub-BB75

>> Network Connection #1
Name (SSID) : BTHomeHub-BB75
Signal : 24% (-88 dBm)
Mode : Infrastructure
WEP : Yes

>> Network Connection #2
Name (SSID) : belkin
Signal : 6% (-97 dBm)
Mode : Infrastructure
WEP : Yes

> Local Group : Administrators

>> General Information
Remarks : Administrators have complete and unrestricted access to the computer

>> Local Group Information
Group Member : Administrator
Group Member : Will

> Local Group : Guests

>> General Information
Remarks : Guests have the same access as members of the Users group by default, except for the Guest account which is further restricted

>> Local Group Information
Group Member : Guest

> Local Group : Users

>> General Information
Remarks : Users are prevented from making accidental or intentional system-wide changes. Thus, Users can run certified applications, but not most legacy applications

>> Local Group Information
Group Member : INTERACTIVE
Group Member : Authenticated Users

> Local Group : HelpServicesGroup

>> General Information
Remarks : Group for the Help and Support Center

>> Local Group Information
Group Member : SUPPORT_388945a0

<<< Power Status >>>

> Power Status : Yes

>> ACPI Information
ID : TOSHIB 750 
Version : 1.00
Revision : 8.14
Power Profile : Unspecified
IRQ ACPI INT : 9
APIC MP Support : No
ACPI Timer Support : Yes

>> Configuration
Mode : Portable/Laptop
Sleep state : After 0 mn.
Monitor sleep mode : After 0 mn.
Hard drives stop : After 0 mn.

>> Features
Power Button : Yes
Sleep Button : No
Lid Button : Yes
Wake-up function : Yes
Display Dimming : No
UPS supply : No
Thermal control : Yes
Sleep level S1 : No
Sleep level S2 : No
Sleep level S3 : Yes
Sleep level S4 : Yes
Sleep level S5 : Yes
Switch power off : Yes
Sleep state : Yes
Advanced sleep mode : Yes

>> Drives Power Management Information
Drives Spin Down : Yes
Drive Spin Range : 3 sec. - 3600 sec.

> Battery : Yes

>> General Information
Nb. Battery : 1

>> Battery Information
Charge : High (100%)
Manufacturer : TOSHIBA
Place : 1st Battery
Chemistry : Lithium-ion
Product Name : XM2040P02 
Technology : Rechargeable
Designed Capacity : 48600 mWh
Full Charge Capacity : 47963 mWh
Capacity : 47963 mWh (100.0%)
Level : 1%
Voltage : 11.34 V

> Supply : Main supply

>> Processor Performance Information
Throttle Mode AC : Adaptive
Throttle Mode DC : Adaptive
Current Configuration : Adaptive
Throttle : 1095 MHz
CPU Throttle Temperature : 85°C
CPU Shutdown Temperature : 86°C

> Active Power Scheme : Portable/Laptop

>> Power Schemes Information
Home/Office Desk : This scheme is suited to most home or desktop computers that are left plugged in all the time.
Portable/Laptop : This scheme is designed for extended battery life for portable computers on the road.
Presentation : This scheme keeps the monitor on for doing presentations.
Always On : This scheme keeps the computer running so that it can be accessed from the network. Use this scheme if you do not have network wakeup hardware.
Minimal Power Management : This scheme keeps the computer on and optimizes it for high performance.
Max Battery : This scheme is extremely aggressive for saving power.

> UPS : No

<<< Voltage, Temperature and Fans >>>

> Hardware Monitoring : Analog Devices ADM1032

>> General Information
SMBus Address : 0xEF00
Support : Portable PC

>> Sensor Information
Sensor : Analog Devices ADM1032
Mode : SMBus
PECI Mode : No

> Processor Temperature : 255 °C

>> General Information

> Mainboard Temperature : 255 °C

> ACPI Thermal Zone : 0 °C

>> General Information
ACPI Thermal Zone #1 : 55 °C

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

where it says video card is that the one installed or does it just say this becuase thats the one i selected from device manger (update drivers) ?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

goldblend57 said:


> where it says video card is that the one installed or does it just say this becuase thats the one i selected from device manger (update drivers) ?


Thank you for the report. The good news is I've found some things. The bad news is that the Main Chipset Manufacturer for your machine is no longer in the Motherboard Support Chipset manufacturing business.

But some thoughtful soul got the big archive the had on their site and uploaded to several sites. That said here is the Integrated Drivers package for your system. Nothing that is not needed will be installed. All of these drivers are newer than the ones release for Windows XP, and they are most definitely the last of their kind.

*ALi Integrated Drivers Package:* (Main Chipset drivers)

Web page link to file, choose a location near you for downloading:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/ALi_Integrated_Driver_d4463.html

You didn't ask for the Video drivers, but since a lot o the chips in your computer are manufactured by companies that no longer are in the "Chipset" business? I thought I'd give you a list of the ones I found. You can, later, download these files and burn them to a CD. That way you'll have a permanent way of putting all these drivers back on your computer, without having to get on the internet. Besides it's a good idea to have backup copies of your drives around.


*Windows XP Display Driver for Trident CyberBlade XP Ai1*

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/p350vidx.exe

Here is the Ethernet Card Driver for your machine!

*Intel Corporation 82550/1/7/8/9 EtherExpress PRO/100(B) Ethernet Adapter*

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/6189/eng/e100exp.exe

Your Sound driver should be inside the ALi Integrated Driver Package? If not then let me know and I'll see what I can find.

Unfortunately the driver for your *Toshiba Wireless LAN Mini PCI Card* is more difficult. There is just not enough information to clearly identify it. IF you can remove it and see if there are any numbers on it or model number, even a brand name would help.

I, also, couldn't find a Toshiba site where this model was listed. Could you tell me, or provide a link to that site? It would help.

Let me know if I missed anything else, OK?

Bill


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi the most i found direct from toshiba were in the archive files under 

Product type ---Archive 
Family -----Archive Satellite 
Product series ---18xxSatellite 
Model ---- Satellite 1800-452E Satellite 
Short Model No ---PS183E 
Operating system ----- Windows XP 
Driver type ----- All ----- 


http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=EU

this is where i used a trident driver for the vga question mark that was showing under system which cleared the yellow question mark but didnt know if was right one to use

and i downloaded the device switch program that seem to get my wireless lan up and running again and i found this driver file for pci card
windows_drivers_sr02-2.3 pci card since then have removed device switch and all seems well with coneection , how can i look up the list of drivers to tell you what is using what ?

last prob i still seem to have remaining is the dvd-rom drive it runs cds / cd-rom but wont play dvd's as media player says i have no decoder installed ?

many thanks a getting less distressed goldblend57 lol


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

i forgot also found this site think this is the wirless driver i downloaded 

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...gfkceghdgngdgnj.0&ListType=All&ct=DL&x=30&y=4


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

just to keep you update i installed the Ali intergrated package sound driver was all ok however says it my software modem isnt installed now ? dont think i actually need it as my wireless broadband still connecting ok , and also installed the new display driver for the cyberblade but now graphics are rubbish and my sons online game puzzle pirates runs like a dog so think may have go back to one i was on ? unless this is due to new chipset file , also i now have 3 monitors showing in system ?


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok after i installed graphics card program thought driver would auto update but didnt so updated thro device manager and seems fine now same levels as before on sons online game, it still has some delay in loading moving screens but i assume this could be down to the 256 ram which i intend on increasing to 512mb once all sorted , do you think this will speed it the game up or is it the graphics card thats naff ? 
ps. still need sort decoder prob and software modem driver now needed after chipset went on , and do you possibly know where can find the correct touch pad program for this model to enable extra features of touchpad ?
thanks gb57


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

hi sorry for the many postings due to the time differences as in in uk we seem be working at dif times and tryin make sure i keep you up to date as i change things on sysyem right i found the needed software modem driver on the first site i listed above so thats fixed and also found the touchpad program on same site,
so final prob still remain as dvd decoder program needed , looking around now for one let me know if you have one pls and answer to last question about graphics display of www.puzzlepirates.com so i know if need new graphics card or just more ram as he loves this game and was hoping it would play smoother on this his new laptop 
thanks gb57


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok i went for this one which was free and allows the dvd to be play as we dont have the original decoder 
http://www.videolan.org/ what do you think ?


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

question as i have 2 other pcs in the house could i possibly copy a decoder from one of those sytems to this one as i have full copy of windows xp media with decoder on those systems? but which files are needed to be copied and added from working copy to copy with missing files ?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

The DVD "decoder" is a reference to a DVD Player, i.e. a program that will play your DVD's on screen. Here is a link to a good review of DVD Player Software:

http://dvd-player-software-review.toptenreviews.com/

Covers all the current DVD Players (Commercial).

Here is a link to a Freeware DVD Player, that has some good reviews:

http://avs4you.com/AVS-DVD-Player.aspx

I don't recommend any of these as I don't use the DVD portion of my drive. So my experience level is at or near ZERO in this area.

Bill


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

goldblend57 said:


> ok i went for this one which was free and allows the dvd to be play as we dont have the original decoder
> http://www.videolan.org/ what do you think ?



This is an excellent program. I use it exclusively under Linux. Although I don't use the DVD abilities. It's widely supported and under current development. It's not a bad choice.

Bill


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok cheers have tried copying over my copy of powerdvd from one pc to another and of course it wants an activation code lol so thats a no go without buying a new code , the dvd quality of videolan is a bit rough so i will keep searching , also what is your take on the www.puzzlepirates.com game , drag becuase of graphics card or ram ??


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

goldblend57 said:


> ok after i installed graphics card program thought driver would auto update but didnt so updated thro device manager and seems fine now same levels as before on sons online game, it still has some delay in loading moving screens but i assume this could be down to the 256 ram which i intend on increasing to 512mb once all sorted , do you think this will speed it the game up or is it the graphics card thats naff ?
> ps. still need sort decoder prob and software modem driver now needed after chipset went on , and do you possibly know where can find the correct touch pad program for this model to enable extra features of touchpad ?
> thanks gb57


The main problem with your graphics is the 8MB of video ram. For todays applications it's to small. There is nothing you can do about that, though! The extra 256MB of ram will make XP perform smoother, that is for sure.

I figured you were in the UK when I saw the BT Home Router listed. I have several friends and acquaintances over there. Talk to them several times a week. Also, planning a stop over this summer at Southend-on-Sea to visit with a close friend.

Bill


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

that great , im in maidstone kent not far from southend on sea , so if he upgrades his graphic card will he get more than 8mb then ? i suppose the problems going to be finding a better card suitable for the motherboard now. 
still hunting for a free decoder download so far cheapest i found is powerdvd site that have a version that you get code for by text message at cost of £6 - $12 , altho the dvd player isnt really that important on the pc , so may just give it a miss, 
i have surprised myself how well i have done tracking all these drivers down with help from you as well, also where those sites any use to you ?
regards michelle aka gb57


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

goldblend57 said:


> that great , im in maidstone kent not far from southend on sea , so if he upgrades his graphic card will he get more than 8mb then ? i suppose the problems going to be finding a better card suitable for the motherboard now.
> still hunting for a free decoder download so far cheapest i found is powerdvd site that have a version that you get code for by text message at cost of £6 - $12 , altho the dvd player isnt really that important on the pc , so may just give it a miss,
> i have surprised myself how well i have done tracking all these drivers down with help from you as well, also where those sites any use to you ?
> regards michelle aka gb57


Are we still talking about the laptop? With regards to the "upgrade" of his graphic card? Laptops do not, normally, have an upgradeable video card. From the specifications I read on this laptop you only have 8MB of video ram. For today's applications that's not enough. I'm afraid that it's not possible to upgrade the onboard graphics for this laptop. But, if we are not talking about the same machine? Please correct me.

You can find several different versions of PowerDVD here:

http://search.softarchive.net/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=powerdvd&group=0&x=37&y=12

Should be one there that will work for you.

Bill


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

here what do you make of this ?

http://www.faqs.org/qa/qa-9902.html


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

and yes this is all still about the same laptop


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

goldblend57 said:


> here what do you make of this ?
> 
> http://www.faqs.org/qa/qa-9902.html



What they are saying there is true. HOWEVER, your machine has a dedicated amount of video ram, i.e. it's not shared video ram, or so it is indicated in the specifications. BUT, you can check you BIOS and see if there is any mention of changing the amount of video ram in your computer. I may be possible, but I didn't find anything indicating that it could be changed.

Bill


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

no joy when looking in the bios on laptop so i guess he just have to put up with the lag till he can afford a newer system .
many thanks for all your help , take care
regards michelle aka gb57
ps
enjoy your trip in the summer


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

goldblend57 said:


> no joy when looking in the bios on laptop so i guess he just have to put up with the lag till he can afford a newer system .
> many thanks for all your help , take care
> regards michelle aka gb57
> ps
> enjoy your trip in the summer


You are most welcome.

The stop over will be th only thing I like about the trip.

Bill


----------

